# Questionnaire on riding school horses/ponies!



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I am doing a small study on horse behaviour as a research project at uni, these are just a few preliminary questions that I need answering. Please just leave as a response.
Thank youu!!

It is on "do riding school horses really enjoy being ridden?" 

Do you own a horse?

How do they compare to a riding school horse?

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?

Please add any extra information here:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Jesss said:


> I am doing a small study on horse behaviour as a research project at uni, these are just a few preliminary questions that I need answering. Please just leave as a response.
> Thank youu!!
> 
> It is on "do riding school horses really enjoy being ridden?"
> ...


Hope this helped!! :thumbup:


----------

